# What shade of white paint (touch up) for my Hymer Swing 494



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello out there!

I've just become the (fairly) proud owner of a Hymer Camp Swing 494 1998 on the Fiat Ducato base vehicle (imported Left Hand Drive).

I say fairly, as it is in need of a little TLC, which I'm keen to give it.

The bonnet is stone chipped in a few places, and these have gone rusty.

I want to sort these eyesores out as soon as possible but I don't know which Fiat shade of white paint I need.

I imagine the white is the same shade on all the Hymer coachbuilts around that year (544 etc).

Could I ask anyone out there with the same or similar vehicle if they have any idea which shade of white paint I need. I think I read somewhere that the colour code is under the bonnet and is a 3 digit code (something like 294).

Any help on this would be appreciated 

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*What shade of white*

Hi, bearing in mind the age of your Hymer ignore the paint code cos it will not match!Pop along to a local body shop or vehicle paint supplier,they will have THOUSANDS of shades of white,test one against a cleaned and polished area on your vehicle to get an exact match.You will probably have to buy a litre,but it will match.Curlyboy


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*paint code*

Hi,i have a 2001 C494 swing,not sure if same cab but i will have a look for the paint code over the w/end and let you know.As i run an Accident repair centre i agree with earlier post that if you can take the van to any decent bodyshop they should be able to identify the colour & code.Quick point though,most bodyshops are now using water based paint which is useless for t/up so best to get the code & get t/up pen from the fiat dealer which should be solvent based paint suitable for touch ups.Hope this helps,Kafriz


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks CurlyBoy and kafriz for the quick responses  

kafriz, 
Thanks so much in advance for checking for the code, this would be a really great help to me. I imagine your cab is the same Fiat Ducato as mine as I've seen a 2002 model for sale which is still the same Ducato. And hopefully they are all the same shade of white (bar the aging process of course!) 

With regard to taking the MH to a bodyshop, there aren't that many bodyshops within easy reach of me, but I'll try and get to one if necessary.

Thanks again

Pete


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*paint code*

Hi,the [white] paint code on a lot of these vans is 249,it is made by PPG/maxmayer.The code is on a silver sticker, stuck on the underside of the bonnet.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have a transit based M/H the paint code for that is 249, so it's fiat white you will probaly need, you will need to t-cut a patch to get back to the original colour then you stand a good chance of a match.

Ron


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

I had the same idea - couple of small cracks in the front around the bonnet area, so I asked a man who knows these things, Peter Hambilton at Preston (has forgotten more about Hymers than we'll ever know) - his reply "it's a Fiat colour, Bianco 210, but the fibreglass front is not painted it is manufactured with a pigment in the gel coat finish. Therefore, painting a localised area would not blend in very well, the only alternative being painting the whole front panel."
HTH
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Thankyou you all very much for the replies, this is very much appreciated..where would be all be without t'internet? :lol: and this great site!

I think I'll go for the Fiat 249 Aerosol spray and touch it in with a fine paint brush (once I've treated the rust and primed it). 

I don't expect it to be a perfect repair but it'll be a big improvement on the rusty spots that are there at present.

Pete


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*Paint code for swing C494*

Hi,i had a look over the weekend and the code on my 2001 Hymer C494 is 210 and its called Blanco Poliest.Hope this is of some help,Kafriz


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

Ring a Fiat dealer and quote your chassis no. They will tell you the correct code.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks kafriz, 
I've tried google to see if Blanco Poliest 210 comes up but didn't find anything (meaningful), found a German forum referring to a Ducato which mentioned the same colour code but can't find any more out than that.

Thanks for taking the time to check this out anyway Kafriz, very good of you.

looby1, 
I might give this option a try, don't suppose it matters if it's a German inport or not?

Pete


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

Makes no difference, mines a German import too. They do say that the code is printed somewhere on the vehicle, I searched high and low without finding it. Fiat rang me back with the code within 10 minutes. 
It obviously will only be correct for the base part of the vehicle, no problem for you though if its your bonnet. The can I got happened to be a perfect match for the habitation part of the camper, I'd imagine that was just luck though.
My vehicle is a 1999 Ducato, the paint code is 210 though yours may differ.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*White Paint*

If you use the same colour code paint it will show up because the colour of your van will have changed with age.
Go to an Automotive Paint specialist and they will do an exact match probably by taking a small sample from your van.
I have done this several times over the years for bikes and cars.
I think the cost is about £30L. But dont forget the primer, thinners, wet and dry, etc. May I suggest that you don't try and do it outside untill it is much warmer.
The key is always in the preparation.

Best of luck

Steve


----------

